# Vaccine Religious Exemptions



## dwhee87

Some info and downloads if you are interested in seeking a religious exemption from the COVID vax, if it becomes mandatory.

https://news.gab.com/2021/07/29/important-download-covid-vaccine-religious-exemption-documents-here/


----------



## gacowboy

TTT


----------



## Jeff C.

gacowboy said:


> TTT



X2


----------



## j_seph

Anyone turned one of these employee letters in yet?


----------



## Kisatchie

A friend was needing an exemption form. This is exactly what she needed...thanks Gon


----------



## Keebs

I know of a couple ppl that used it and it was approved..............to each their own.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

This should be a sticky ???  Yeah, yeah I know, nobody reads sticky's . .


----------



## pjciii




----------



## Ruger#3

Hooked On Quack said:


> This should be a sticky ???  Yeah, yeah I know, nobody reads sticky's . .



Done…


----------



## TommyPaine

as long as they stay out of the hospitals and let god do with them as god will i say exempt away.


----------



## 1eyefishing

/\  ... said with a yankee accent.


----------



## jbogg

TommyPaine said:


> as long as they stay out of the hospitals and let god do with them as god will i say exempt away.



Well should we kick all of the vaccinated folks out of the hospital, because there is a pile of them in there as well.


----------



## TommyPaine

1eyefishing said:


> /\  ... said with a yankee accent.


try again.


----------



## TommyPaine

jbogg said:


> Well should we kick all of the vaccinated folks out of the hospital, because there is a pile of them in there as well.


70% of those taking up hospital beds are unvaccinated by choice.


----------



## jbogg

TommyPaine said:


> 70% of those taking up hospital beds are unvaccinated by choice.



Fake News!


----------



## TommyPaine

jbogg said:


> Fake News!



sure you caught me. bazinga gosh you is good


----------



## 1eyefishing

https://www.healthline.com/health-news/will-unvaccinated-people-face-barriers-to-medical-care


----------



## TommyPaine

1eyefishing said:


> https://www.healthline.com/health-news/will-unvaccinated-people-face-barriers-to-medical-care



not saying deny them care but they should not be first in line.

just curious you trust health line for this article how about when they say you should get vaccinated or that is safe 

https://www.healthline.com/health/is-the-coronavirus-vaccine-safe#vaccine-and-dna

follow up question. do the cherries you pick just taste sweeter?


----------



## 1eyefishing

I am not arguing about the safety of the vaccines.
You said as long 'as they stay out of the hospitals and let God (their 'skydaddy') do with them as he will'.
Do you think they should voluntarily stay away from the hospital?
 You are saying that people who do not believe as you do should not be treated as everyone else.


----------



## TommyPaine

1eyefishing said:


> I am not arguing about the safety of the vaccines.
> You said as long 'as they stay out of the hospitals and let God (their 'skydaddy') do with them as he will'.
> Do you think they should voluntarily stay away from the hospital?
> You are saying that people who do not believe as you do should not be treated as everyone else.



i think they should have the courage of their convictions.


----------



## 1eyefishing

I think their convictions are they're not going to the hospital until they need to.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Not many here think like you do. And I guess not many elsewhere either.


----------



## Danuwoa

TommyPaine said:


> i think they should have the courage of their convictions.


Definitely.  People who are standing up against an government who openly decrees that it thinks it should control what goes in an individual’s body clearly have no courage or convictions.


----------



## TommyPaine

Danuwoa said:


> Definitely.  People who are standing up against an government who openly decrees that it thinks it should control what goes in an individual’s body clearly have no courage or convictions.



or removed from their bodies


----------



## Danuwoa

TommyPaine said:


> or removed from their bodies


Yeah it’s the exact same.


----------



## TommyPaine

Danuwoa said:


> Yeah it’s the exact same.



you are correct one is a lump of cells the other can save lives.


----------



## Danuwoa

TommyPaine said:


> you are correct one is a lump of cells the other can save lives.


That’s very clever but one is a human life and one is something that might end one.


----------



## jbogg

TommyPaine said:


> lumpy aint life
> 
> you are more likely to die playing dress up then from the covid vaccine.



And with a 99.9% survival rate you could say the same exact thing about Covid.  You’re one of those “my body my choice” people, unless it has to do with the vaccine.  Then you’re cutting in line to make sure you’re the first to get your second booster, and making sure that everybody else gets it as well whether they want it or not.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Boiled it right down to, "if you don't think like me, then you deserve to be left for dead."


----------



## Professor

What possible justification can their be for a religious exemption. No major denominations are opposed to vaccinations, and religious exemptions to vaccinations have to be justified. The Christian Scientists are opposed to modern medicine because they believe taking medicine shows a lack of faith in God. They do not take medicines otherwise and this is a strong argument. So, if you take 13 medications daily and all the techs at CVS know you by name, you have no basis to claim a religious exemption. By the way, while Christian Scientists do not have to get vaccinations, they must make sure their children do. Plus, the exemption only means they do not have to get the vaccination. It does not shield them from the consequences of that choice. So, employers are free to send them packing.


----------



## TommyPaine

jbogg said:


> And with a 99.9% survival rate you could say the same exact thing about Covid.  You’re one of those “my body my choice” people, unless it has to do with the vaccine.  Then you’re cutting in line to make sure you’re the first to get your second booster, and making sure that everybody else gets it as well whether they want it or not.



i never said anything about forcing the vaccine. 

i’m sure families of the 824k people dead from covid in the US wish they had a choice.


----------



## TommyPaine

1eyefishing said:


> Boiled it right down to, "if you don't think like me, then you deserve to be left for dead."


i have stated all along if you’d rather win the Herman Cain award then get vaccinated it is your choice. just don’t expect to go to the front of the line for healthcare when you get sick. triage is an important, ethical, and moral practice.


----------



## Professor

Danuwoa said:


> That’s very clever but one is a human life and one is something that might end one.


You know, you must have played some really dangerous dress up.


----------



## Danuwoa

TommyPaine said:


> lumpy aint life
> 
> you are more likely to die playing dress up then from the covid vaccine.


So if your momma had aborted you what would you be?  Alive?


----------



## Professor

1eyefishing said:


> I am not arguing about the safety of the vaccines.
> You said as long 'as they stay out of the hospitals and let God (their 'skydaddy') do with them as he will'.
> Do you think they should voluntarily stay away from the hospital?
> You are saying that people who do not believe as you do should not be treated as everyone else.


I will answer that. I think people that belligerently refuse vaccination and then show up at the hospital whimpering and begging for help should be shown the door unless there are a lot of empty rooms. If for no other reason they should be sent home for lacking the character to follow through with their convictions. I have respect for the ones that stay home and drown in their own puss. Now in reality these people need to be treated and have a right to it. I am happy to see now that insurance companies are refusing to pay for treatment for the unvaccinated. 

One jerk I know spouted off constantly quoting bull, and making paranoid references to dangers and conspiracies. He had a lengthy hospital stay. The insurance company would not pay. The dude had the nerve to start a go-fund-me account and invite me to contribute. Ha.


----------



## Professor

1eyefishing said:


> Boiled it right down to, "if you don't think like me, then you deserve to be left for dead."


Well, really that is somewhat accurate. It is more like saying that if you don’t have the sense to duck when people start shooting, then your chances of survival are greatly diminished. It has nothing to do with leaving someone for dead. The reality however is that when they have to ration care, the ones that chose to not vaccinate should not receive care before the ones that did. This really is nothing new. When two people need a lung transplant and there is only one available lung, it goes to the non-smoker all other things being equal.


----------



## Professor

jbogg said:


> Fake News!


That is not fake news. In fact it is a low estimate. In reality the unvaccinated are between 90 and 95% of those hospitalized for covid.


----------



## Kev

I thought God worked in mysterious ways…


----------



## Kev

There’s more communist on this forum than I thought.


----------



## jbogg

Professor said:


> That is not fake news. In fact it is a low estimate. In reality the unvaccinated are between 90 and 95% of those hospitalized for covid.



There has been plenty of data to suggest otherwise.


----------



## jbogg

Professor said:


> Well, really that is somewhat accurate. It is more like saying that if you don’t have the sense to duck when people start shooting, then your chances of survival are greatly diminished. It has nothing to do with leaving someone for dead. The reality however is that when they have to ration care, the ones that chose to not vaccinate should not receive care before the ones that did. This really is nothing new. When two people need a lung transplant and there is only one available lung, it goes to the non-smoker all other things being equal.



I know you had a rough go with Covid, but your argument is a false equivalence. Opting out of a vaccine for an illness that has a 99.9% survival rate with no treatment is not even in the same hemisphere as someone who chooses to smoke cigarettes.


----------



## 1eyefishing

I'm glad he met all the predetermined requirements to make health care available to him.


----------



## jbogg

TommyPaine said:


> i never said anything about forcing the vaccine.
> 
> i’m sure families of the 824k people dead from covid in the US wish they had a choice.



There is no way of knowing how many people died specifically because of COVID-19. It has already been proven that a percentage of those deaths were people that happened to have Covid, but died of something else.

Additionally, the CDC has admitted that the commonly given PCR test cannot differentiate between Covid and influenza, not to mention the many false positives.  See link below from the CDCs own website. As a result, their mortality data that so many choose to point to cannot possibly be valid.  This explains why the flu all but disappeared last year.  The sky is not falling, but there are many that would like for you to think that it is.

https://www.cdc.gov/csels/dls/locs/...-Changes_CDC_RT-PCR_SARS-CoV-2_Testing_1.html


----------



## TommyPaine

1eyefishing said:


> I'm glad he met all the predetermined requirements to make health care available to him.


you seem to advocate healthcare for all


----------



## 1eyefishing

TommyPaine said:


> you seem to advocate healthcare for all


I can't think of anyone who should show up at a hospital in bad shape and be refused service.


Maybe except for people who think that predetermined conditions should be met before receiving help.
If it was worth it, I'd try to find some conditions for them.

 That way I can rid the nation of people who don't think like me.


----------



## TommyPaine

1eyefishing said:


> I can't think of anyone who should show up at a hospital in bad shape and be refused service.
> 
> 
> Maybe except for people who think that predetermined conditions should be met before receiving help.
> If it was worth it, I'd try to find some conditions for them.
> 
> That way I can rid the nation of people who don't think like me.



so everyone deserves healthcare no matter who they are? 

but what if they cant afford to pay?


----------



## 1eyefishing

You are getting away from your argument that if you show up in a hospital with covid without a Vaccine, then you are not deserving of critical care.

 But yeah, even if you showed up unable to pay before Obama care, the taxpayer picked it up. Then Obama care made everything 3 times is expensive. Us taxpayers still pull the slack.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Like I said earlier... Neither one of us is going to change the others mind. I'll stick with vile and reprehensible.
See ya, but hope not.


----------



## TommyPaine

1eyefishing said:


> You are getting away from your argument that if you show up in a hospital with covid without a Vaccine, then you are not deserving of critical care.
> 
> But yeah, even if you showed up unable to pay before Obama care, the taxpayer picked it up. Then Obama care made everything 3 times is expensive. Us taxpayers still pull the slack.



what if it nearly bankrupted you for the hospital stay but you could afford it?


----------



## Artfuldodger

TommyPaine said:


> what if it nearly bankrupted you for the hospital stay but you could afford it?


And shouldn't your elderly parents house be sold to take care of them medical bills instead of me paying them?


----------



## Artfuldodger

Kev said:


> There’s more communist on this forum than I thought.


Yeah the ones against the Capitalist Insurance companies having the same freedoms as your business or household. Capitalism allows the freedom for the insurance companies to say they aren't going to pay if someone doesn't have a vaccine. That is not Communism, that's the free enterprise of Capitalism. You have to take the good with the bad.


----------



## Artfuldodger

1eyefishing said:


> You are getting away from your argument that if you show up in a hospital with covid without a Vaccine, then you are not deserving of critical care.
> 
> But yeah, even if you showed up unable to pay before Obama care, the taxpayer picked it up. Then Obama care made everything 3 times is expensive. Us taxpayers still pull the slack.


Should an alcoholic have the same status for a kidney trasplant as a non-drinker?  Most alcoholics don't want to be alcoholics. Drug addicts either, the drugs have just overtaken their abilities. Why should they be treated differently when it comes to medical treatment status?
Yet insurance companies don't even hardly pay for their rehab treatment. Just one of the bads of the over goods of Capitalism and their rules of play.


----------



## Raylander

Dang, we lost Tommy


----------



## The Original Rooster

Raylander said:


> Dang, we lost Tommy


I have a feeling he may have been banned before so no great loss.


----------



## Raylander

RoosterTodd said:


> I have a feeling he may have been banned before so no great loss.



Yea, he was a repeat. He’ll be back too. They always come back..


----------



## Ruger#3




----------



## 1eyefishing

He was such a sweet commie.


----------



## Professor

jbogg said:


> I know you had a rough go with Covid, but your argument is a false equivalence. Opting out of a vaccine for an illness that has a 99.9% survival rate with no treatment is not even in the same hemisphere as someone who chooses to smoke cigarettes.


It is an accurate equivalent. Between 30 and 40 million Americans smoke. We have only 2000 or so lung transplants per year, and 80% of those are caused by smoking. Assuming only 30% smoke, that is a 99.99999% chance that smoking will not require a lung transplant. But, I think that is not even the equivalent. In this case the percentage that survive covid is not the issue. It is hospitalizations that matter, and most will live. Unvaccinated people are overwhelming our medical care system, and taking beds, care, and resources away from both the vaccinated people that do get infected and those that need care for reasons other than covid. It is true that people can become infected even after fully vaccinated. So it is possible that in infected, unvaccinated person could end up in the hospital even if they had made the earlier choice to vaccinate. This fact is relevant, but in a critical situation where someone gets care and someone else does not it won’t matter. Finally, such argument misses the point that the virus does not move through vaccinated populations fast enough to survive. Omicron might be different. But, Omicron would never exist iif everyone got the vaccination and we starved the virus out. So, I believe it is a reasonable analogy. 

99.9





Artfuldodger said:


> Should an alcoholic have the same status for a kidney trasplant as a non-drinker?  Most alcoholics don't want to be alcoholics. Drug addicts either, the drugs have just overtaken their abilities. Why should they be treated differently when it comes to medical treatment status?
> Yet insurance companies don't even hardly pay for their rehab treatment. Just one of the bads of the over goods of Capitalism and their rules of play.


Addiction is a different kind of disease. It is a disease of selfish choice, and one that addicts make every day they continue their addiction after the day they understand they are an addict. It is a belligerent commitment to the power of lies.


----------



## Professor

jbogg said:


> There has been plenty of data to suggest otherwise.


No, there has been no reliable data suggesting anything else. I appreciate that you disagree, and I am not attempting to change your mind. I would much prefer people leave this stuff off the forum because I come here to share my love of the outdoors and hunting. This absurd push for religious exemptions for opinions that are clearly political however, offended me severely enough to speak up.


----------



## Kev

Artfuldodger said:


> Yeah the ones against the Capitalist Insurance companies having the same freedoms as your business or household. Capitalism allows the freedom for the insurance companies to say they aren't going to pay if someone doesn't have a vaccine. That is not Communism, that's the free enterprise of Capitalism. You have to take the good with the bad.


Communism. The path we are on.


----------



## Jeff C.

Commies coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## jbogg

Professor said:


> No, there has been no reliable data suggesting anything else. I appreciate that you disagree, and I am not attempting to change your mind. I would much prefer people leave this stuff off the forum because I come here to share my love of the outdoors and hunting. This absurd push for religious exemptions for opinions that are clearly political however, offended me severely enough to speak up.



If we’re speaking of reliable data, then where are you getting yours?  CDC?  Fauci?  How many times do we need to catch them in a lie before we start questioning their motives, and their data? It’s intellectually dishonest to not recognize that the ever-increasing adverse reactions to the vaccine are more than enough reason for anyone to have reservations, and opt out of the vaccine if they choose to. Historically other vaccine rollout‘s have been put on pause for far less adverse reactions/death than what we have seen with this one.

Additionally, the efficacy has clearly fallen far short of what was Advertised.  Many on this forum who initially received the first or second jab have indicated that they will not be willing to get any further boosters. Where do you stand? Are you really willing to continue receiving an experimental medication every six months indefinitely?  Obesity is the most prevalent pre-existing condition that can result in Covid complications. Should obese people be triaged to the end of the line when it comes to receiving healthcare for Covid complications?  Should they be turned away at the hospital door? You’re on a slippery slope.


----------



## Mike 65

1eyefishing said:


> He was such a sweet commie.


Still appears to be one in here.


----------



## dwhee87

Professor said:


> I would much prefer people leave this stuff off the forum because I come here to share my love of the outdoors and hunting. This absurd push for religious exemptions for opinions that are clearly political however, offended me severely enough to speak up.



No body forcing you to click on this thread and read it. You are more than welcome to spend your time in the hunting forums.

I might suggest though, Robert F. Kennedy Jr's new book, for your reading pleasure. As a professor, I reckon you enjoy enrichment.


----------



## JustUs4All

Judiciously used ocks are good. They help keep children out of trouble.


----------

